# Step By Step - Brewing Witch - Life Size - easy to make. Effective too.



## feldkij (Oct 9, 2008)

*Step By Step - Stirring Cauldron Witch - Life Size - Part one.*

*Stirring Witch tutorial Part one *

*Part two can be found here - link below*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/83432-step-step-stirring-cauldron-witch-life-size-tutorial-part-2-a-post745621.html#post745621

*Al list of items you need can be found here. - link below*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/83424-birch-st-witch-stirring-cauldron-witch-lifesize-animated-prop.html










Here we go. WE are going to make this life size witch that stirs her Cauldron with her broom. ]

*Here is a movie link - link bleow*
Imageshack - 1000117 - Uploaded by feldkij

Cut the piece of plywood as a base for your cauldron and witches mount. 
Screw the Cauldron to the wood as shown. Cut two lengths of PVC and use two screws each to mount the "witches feet" tot he board. Cut a hole in near the bottom of the cauldron so you can get a dual headed extension cord in there. 










Next Cut a length of wood to hold your rotisserie motor. The wood will actually do two things. Im my case my cauldron was slight out of round. I screwed it in from the outside about mid height. Make sure your cauldron opening is the same width and length using a tape measure. Getting it as round as possible is crucial.


In my case I had to add a piece of 2x4 to bring the motor closer to the surface - you don't want it any closer than 4" to the surface. I cut 4" of the rotisserie spear using a wheel cutter - making a small post. I left the threaded side of the post intact and kept the threaded side up when inserting it into the rotisserie motor. VERY IMPORTANT make sure your post is dead center to the edges of the cauldron opening. 











I then took some cheap wired fence ( you could use chicken wire) and cut a piece a little bit larger than the cauldron. I then zip tied some rope lighting I coiled on the wired fence. 










I will use the edges bent for additional support on top of the wood brace. I place (folded to get it in there) the lighted wired into the cauldron. I also poked some wire ends through the plastic Cauldron for added strength. 
Dont forget to test the lights and make sure they clear the post hole in the motor. 









I took my 16" cheapo plastic serving tray (you can use pexiglass if you want) and i drilled a hole in the center. I then used a couple snug washers and a wing nut. to fasted the threaded part of the post (spear).









I then drilled a whole near the edge of the plastic tray and inserted the 10" machine screw (or threaded rod) with washers and nuts. (the pic shows a collar which is not needed). 
I was able to use the beveled lip of the tray to slightly angle the screw/rod towards the center of the tray. see pic.










Insert the post from the tray into the motor and test it out make sure the space around the cauldron is even and it spins freely. 
I removed the tray and crinkled up some red cellophane wrap around the edges inside the Cauldron. 










Using spray adhesive on the tray I adhered some crinkled Yellow cellophane. (I would use yellow or orange - it gives off a nice glow). I also threw in some plastic bones for effect and put the tray back in the cauldron. 











Turn it on and watch it spin. There was an added bonus I found when the tray spun the cellophane would "crinkle" and it sounded like a fire crackling. (is that a word?).









OK Now time to make the witch.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/83432-step-step-stirring-cauldron-witch-life-size-tutorial-part-2-a-post745621.html#post745621


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Very Nicely done! I really like the way the pot looks.
Nice how-to also.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

rather than post the link can you edit your post to show the pics, 
Might be more helpful easier for people to follow

















Very nice looking prop by-the-way, sweet details I'm sure it'll be a huge hit!!!

-PB


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW! This one is very nicce.. Thanks for the how-to... it just went into my "projects" favorites... Maybe one day!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't remove it !!!!!!

Just paste the URL code from image shack where you had the link and the pic will post just like I did in my post of YOUR pics.

If you need help let me know, I think this will help/inspire others and it was a great prop please repost.

-PB


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You could also split the tutorial into two parts. Make one thread Part 1, another thread Part 2.


----------



## feldkij (Oct 9, 2008)

Im working on that now - two parts.


----------



## feldkij (Oct 9, 2008)

OK Both parts and and items list are posted, Thanks for your patience guys. Now that i know the limits on the pic posting, I should be able to manage. 

Cheers.


----------

